# High End Media Servers



## Alec.su (Feb 20, 2008)

I have a Home Theater build project on the go and I'm stumped by the amount of Media servers available out there and which one to go for. I have been looking at the Kaleidescape system but thought that too expensive but everything else is around that price that I have been looking at, roughly $5-10 000.00. Has anybody got a system available that can handle single as well as multi room without the serious additional costs for extra players etc that are needed. Sunfire make the Grand theater which I was also looking at but again you need expensive add on players for the extra rooms you want to service. Vidabox? Mozaex? Any ideas

Thanks in advance.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Too rich for my blood, I'm a popcorn hour man myself. I can give you input in the Hamburger category of media streamers (popcorn hour, xbox, apple TV, WD TV), but when you start talking prime rib, I'm at a loss. I will say that the Boxee box, due out in a few months, has the potential to give you something close to prime rib at hamburger prices. We'll just have to wait for a hands on when it finally hits the streets.


----------

